# 175lbs Jackson Hero or Super Hero?



## JohnDriz (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like the weight range on the Hero is 115 to 190 lbs while the Super Hero is 160 to 275lbs 

I'm 175-180 5' 9" and primarily run the Lower Salmon and Payette. Any suggestions? Found good deals on the Super Hero.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The Hero is a very short boat. 

I'd go SH if I were you. 

And I have a Hero to sell for cheap if anyone on the front range is in need.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

As a happy Super Hero owner for a number of years, I would go with the Super Hero.

I know in a creek boat I carry rescue gear, lunch, saw you name it. Plenty of room in back and all that weight adds up fast. Super Hero was a great creek boat for me. My creeking days are over and I sold my boat to take away the attraction.


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

Def Super Hero. Had a Hero at 175 and it was wee


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

As a kayaker that lives and boats your neck of the woods and owns a hero, I'm going to suggest against the hero for the Salmon and Payettes. And that's why you find super heros for sale out here so cheap. They stick in holes like a magnet to a fridge out here. You'll find a river runner like the remix, mamba, zen, or even the funs to be the ticket. The hero is just too slow and corky. I found the Hero to be more at home on the deadwood lower water type stuff. Good Luck.

Theres are reason JK don't make them any more and I'll sell mine cheap!


----------



## JohnDriz (Apr 1, 2010)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> As a kayaker that lives and boats your neck of the woods and owns a hero, I'm going to suggest against the hero for the Salmon and Payettes. And that's why you find super heros for sale out here so cheap. They stick in holes like a magnet to a fridge out here. You'll find a river runner like the remix, mamba, zen, or even the funs to be the ticket. The hero is just too slow and corky. I found the Hero to be more at home on the deadwood lower water type stuff. Good Luck.
> 
> Theres are reason JK don't make them any more and I'll sell mine cheap!


Dirt bag thanks! I was trying to figure out why so many hero's are for sale out here. Found a LL Stomper 80 which puts me towards the upper end of the weight spec and a Burn 2 Large putting me at the lower end. Tempted to go for the Burn with a dent in the bownfoe $350. What do you think?


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't waste your time on a JK Hero or Super Hero... At 175 lbs, get a Pyranha 9R. It is a much better built boat and will run any stout you have in mind with ease and comfort.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnDriz said:


> Dirt bag thanks! I was trying to figure out why so many hero's are for sale out here. Found a LL Stomper 80 which puts me towards the upper end of the weight spec and a Burn 2 Large putting me at the lower end. Tempted to go for the Burn with a dent in the bownfoe $350. What do you think?



Id stay away for the dented Green Burn in boise CL unless he wants to come down to 100 bucks. The stomper is much better boat but the the Jefe is damn near the the same boat and its a cheaper. I would hold out for more of a planning hulled river runner. Save 500 for the boat then you'll have something. A good boat will surface soon. You'll need to be ready. There was a Burn 1 in new condition for 500 McCall a couple weeks ago. The Remix is a good Idaho boat too.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

If there is a large supply of used heroes and super hero's for sale and a low demand what does that say about the product? 

If you are willing to spend $500-$800 you could get a much better yet used boat, such as a Karma, Zen, Shiva, 9R, Burn, Nomad, Momba, ect. 


Good luck in your search.


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Pyranha boats 10%-20% off!!!*

I would state the same about the Hero's performance, there are many better boats out there. If you shopping for new one, you can great a deal at TMCK right now, food for thought.

TMCK

Keep the Hairy Side Up....


----------



## Dman987 (Oct 30, 2013)

Super Hero is decent, does everything well for a fun river run.
It just doesn't do it very fast.
If I had bought one when I started (when I found a great deal on one) I would most likely still paddle it.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

